# Why is there a topic title and a topic description underneath?



## delete12345 (Mar 7, 2010)

Most forums I go to usually don't have a topic description underneath it. Usually we have to make the title a bit more descriptive than just being vague on the subject.

But this place is different. Because of this, it makes it stand out when compared to others, which I believe it's awesome in the eyes of a notorious user that lurks in vBulletin.

And I know, we can't just compare vBulletin with this...

So, I was wondering why GBATemp.net should have both of these, instead of the usual "Topic Title" and nothing else?

I know it's optional to have a topic description, but why *use* it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 7, 2010)

So you can add any extra little information you need to.


----------



## delete12345 (Mar 7, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> So you can add any extra little information you need to.



But why? We can just add them all into the thread title.


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a limit on how long the title can be.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2010)

Because, options are good.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 7, 2010)

There's a very simple explanation why we have this:
It's a standard feature of IPB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But noone forces you to use it if you don't want to
Although you seem to have used it in this topic


----------



## dice (Mar 7, 2010)

If the topic description was "totally necessary", it would be mandatory (and it isn't).


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 7, 2010)

"Why is there a topic title and a topic description underneath?, Is it totally necessary to have "this" below the title?"

See? You added a little more information to your otherwise too long title. That is it's purpose.


----------



## outgum (Mar 7, 2010)

It Cause like...
If you were talking about a game for the DS for example, the game you wanted help with could be... Sonic Classic Collection. and your problem is you cant get it working on your R4.

Your Topic title would be:
Sonic Classic Collection Help.

And your Second line would be:
I can't get it to boot on my R4.

So the First heading (Bigger and more noticeable) is your subject while the little bit of information underneath it is like your Topic ON that subject. I think that makes sense.... If not, im sure you know what i mean.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2010)

I like it, it's like a little preview of the first post so I don't have to go into a thread before backing away from it slowly in fear.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2010)

It's for those people who can't make a proper title.
There's newbs that make a topic titled "OMG IMPORTANT READ THIS" and no description. You open it, only to find out somebody's having problems with Bowser's Inside Story on their R4. The description is there to explain what you're talking about, so you could put "OMG IMPORTANT READ THIS" as your title, but put your problem in the description.


----------



## bdr9 (Mar 7, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> It's for those people who can't make a proper title.
> There's newbs that make a topic titled "OMG IMPORTANT READ THIS" and no description. You open it, only to find out somebody's having problems with Bowser's Inside Story on their R4. The description is there to explain what you're talking about, so you could put "OMG IMPORTANT READ THIS" as your title, but put your problem in the description.


Exactly this.


----------



## outgum (Mar 7, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> It's for those people who can't make a proper title.
> There's newbs that make a topic titled "OMG IMPORTANT READ THIS" and no description. You open it, only to find out somebody's having problems with Bowser's Inside Story on their R4. The description is there to explain what you're talking about, so you could put "OMG IMPORTANT READ THIS" as your title, but put your problem in the description.



I like how both our examples relate to R4 XD
But yeah, thats kinda what i was trying to say in my post too.
GO GO YayMii! XD

but you have to take into consideration, Newbs dont use the second line XD
Stupid Newbs XD


----------



## delete12345 (Mar 8, 2010)

I see.

If the limit of how many words you can put in the title is extended a little bit, the title description is still going to be useful?

And I see that most threads (not all and not few) don't use the title description much at all. I wanted to know why is that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 8, 2010)

Im a little annoyed at how people post HELP ME or READ THIS at their topic title so a description will be helpful.

Unless, the the members are used to making PROPER TOPIC TITLE, there's no need for description unless, otherwise, needed


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2010)

The threads don't use it much because the thread creators don't use it much, not all forums allow it.  I see it used quite well when it is used, though.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 8, 2010)

because the staff want it like this


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think it's a very nice feature to have.
On some other boards where you are not allowed to use it, I see countless post that go like " Pokemon Silver problem " or just " Pokemon Silver ", or just " big problem "...I mean with those hopeless titles I'll never click on it and waste 5 minutes of my life to read yeat another question about the R4.....
So if used properly to give an hint of what the topic is gonna be about, it's very very welcome to have.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 23, 2010)

It can be useful sometimes.


----------

